# My extension



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

So my question is very simple, does this turnout equal about a 22" radius curve, thanks!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Very loosely, yes. It's not so much the radius, its the angle that I seem to have a hard time matching. I think its about 15 deg, but it really is hard to tell.


----------

